# how can i put my name on my photos?



## baggedon22s

just wondering how you do this?thnx


----------



## Sep

You need a program to do it. Alot of people use photoshop. I'm not going to talk about the where abouts of getting it. Instead I'll give you a free alternative called paint.net. It's a major extention to paint and it will allow you to do the water marking.


----------



## PatrickHMS

Picasa 3 is another freeware program that has a function to watermark photographs.


----------



## baggedon22s

thnx,i have a buddy who is gonna hook me up with a copy of PS.im sure ill have more ?'s when i get it.lol


----------



## Sep

baggedon22s said:


> thnx,i have a buddy who is gonna hook me up with a copy of PS.im sure ill have more ?'s when i get it.lol


Well to add text with photoshop, select the A thing on the tool bar to the left and make a box. Type your text, then change your front on the top. It's pretty simple. Your friend should be able to show you so you get more of a hands on experience. It takes seconds to learn really.


----------



## baggedon22s

k,so i downloaded picasa for now until i can pick up PS.i have a couple questions.do i hav eto add my name one by one or is there a way to do all photos at once .and also how can i make my pics b&w but make a single color stand out?thnx again.


----------



## table1349




----------



## KmH

baggedon22s said:


> just wondering how you do this?thnx


You use a graphics editing application. There are 2 kinds of graphics - raster graphics and vector graphics.

There are some free raster graphics applications online, like GIMP.org and Photoscape.org.

Inexpensive graphics applications like PaintShop Pro X5 and Adobe Photoshop Elements 10 are mostly raster graphics editors but have some limited vector graphics capabilities.

Hopefully your buddy won't hook you up with an illegal, pirated copy of Photoshop.


----------



## SCraig

Responding to a 4-year-old thread?  I suspect the OP figured it out by now.


----------



## KmH

LOL! I missed it. I'm guessing a spammer dug it up.


----------

